# Mini-Datenbank durch Link



## JavaWolf165 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Java-Forum!

Ich entschuldige mich für den nicht ganz passenden Titel, hoffe es ist aber nicht weiter schlimm.
Und nun zu meinem Thema:

Ich würde gerne von einer im Internet liegenden Datei (mit Link) mehrere String mit dazugehörigen Stringlisten auslesen.
Klar, auf Google erfährt man schon wie man eine Datei z.B. in einen String lädt aber ich wüsste eben nicht jeden einzelnen String mit seiner Steingliste seperat Auslesen könnte.
Im Vorraus schonmal danke für eure Anregungen.

LG
JavaWolf

P.S.: Um euch ein bisschen in meine Position zu versetzen:
Ich möchte in einem Spiel(Minecraft) Spielern bestimmte Reihe an Extras geben. Daher muss ich für jeden(Spieler) den Name und die dazugehörigen Extras(in der Stringlist) abspeichern. Hoffe ihr konntet verstehen was ich meine ;D


----------



## da921610 (2. Mai 2016)

Wie und wo liegen denn die Dateien? Oder hast du einen Datenbankserver? Wenn ja, kannst du ihn mit JSON ansprechen.
Vielleicht liest du dich mal in diesem Thema ein.
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/java/json-1973242.html

Wie sind denn generell deine Java-Kenntnisse? Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## JavaWolf165 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich benutze nur eine Dropbox und denke mal meine Java-Kenntnisse reichen dafür aus. Nur in diesem Thema besitze ich wenig bis gar keine. Werde mich in das Thema mal reinlesen. Würde json über einen Link zu der Dropbox nicht funktionieren?


----------



## JavaWolf165 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, könnte meine Json so aussehen:

```
{
    "Spielername": {
        "Extra1",
        "Extra2",
        "Extra3",
        "Extra4"
    }
}
```


----------



## mrBrown (2. Mai 2016)

JavaWolf165 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, könnte meine Json so aussehen:
> 
> ```
> {
> ...



Die Liste muss in eckigen Klammern stehen, da du ein Array beginnst, mit geschweiften beginnt man ein Objekt.

Allerdings ist es sinnvoller, dass ähnlicher einem JavaObjekt aufzubauen. Etwa in diese Richtung:


```
[
{"name": "Spielername",
"extras": ["Extra1","Extra2"]
},
{"name": "Spielername2",
"extras": ["Extra3","Extra2"]
}
]
```


Validieren kann man sowas zB bei http://jsonlint.com


----------



## JavaWolf165 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe, kann ich so wie auf der Oracle-Seite gezeigt, mit der Url, einem Stream und dem Reader die Datei in ein JsonObject speichern. Um die Listen zu managen benutze ich die Methoden aus JsonArray und um die einzelen String zu managen wieder die Methoden des JsonObject. Richtig?


----------



## brianmay (29. Aug 2017)

Dieses tool ausprobieren: JSON Formatter


----------

